# List of Tai Chi Chuan forms



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2006)

I came across this today and although it does not appear to be complete I thought it may be of interest.

List of Tai Chi Chuan forms 
http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-tai-chi-chuan-forms


----------



## charyuop (Nov 16, 2006)

229 form?????????? Ouch....


----------



## Taijiman (Nov 17, 2006)

Interesting, though it doesn't really say much about them.  Without background info, it's kind of a waste, imo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2006)

Taijiman said:


> Interesting, though it doesn't really say much about them. Without background info, it's kind of a waste, imo


 
Hello and welcome to MT

There are some live links on the page and I have posted a list of Chinese martial arts elsewhere on MT if you want more info.

XS


----------



## Dronak (Nov 18, 2006)

That's a lot of forms.    I made a web page with the list of postures in the tai chi forms from books I own.  I included a bit of background on them from the books, too.  I'm not sure how helpful it would be to people here, but if you want to take a look, it's at http://www.geocities.com/dronak/taichi.html.  Enjoy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2006)

Dronak said:


> That's a lot of forms.  I made a web page with the list of postures in the tai chi forms from books I own. I included a bit of background on them from the books, too. I'm not sure how helpful it would be to people here, but if you want to take a look, it's at http://www.geocities.com/dronak/taichi.html. Enjoy.


 
Cool, thanks


----------

